# 2.2



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm really a two channel guy with an evolving willingness to add surround / hometheater pieces. But, I don't truly live for hometheater, though I definitely enjoy it, too. Video quality while valued is a distant second to sound quality. It's the addition of subwoofers, with knowledge gleaned from the subwoofer gurus here, that has me even thinking that I might be leaning, and only a little, toward a hometheater setup. 

With all of that said, here's my system, as of now.

Front Speakers : ATC SCM 20-2A speakers (powered/active equalization)
Dual Subs : 15" Acoustic Elegance AV15H D4 subs - one QSC RMX 2450 amplifier (750s x 2) driving both.
Audio only Preamp : Esoteric Audio Research 864 preamp (includes phono section)
Turntable : Amazon Model 2 - Moerch DP6 tonearm - Dynavector XX2MkII cartridge
Surround Sound Processor : Onkyo 885(b) preamp
Twisted Pear Audio Buffalo 32s DAC, dual power supplies
hiFace 24/96 USB adapter (MacBook)
Denon 2200 DVD player as transport for Buffalo DAC
Philips DVD player for HDMI video replay
47" Vizio LCD with LED backlighting
Cabling: Kubala Sosna Expression power cords, single ended and balanced interconnects (for two channel audio replay); and Kubala Sosna Anticipation interconnects (for home theater replay)
Sound Applications power conditioner

In the future, I want or expect to add:
A second QSC RMX2450 amplifier run bridged mono, so that each sub has its own (2400 watt) amplifier
ATC C1C center channel speaker
ATC SCM 7s or 10s for rear channels
minidsp 2x4 DSP as low pass for subs and equalization of the bass response
Squeezebox Touch for music streaming.
_Maybe_ I will sell my Onkyo for an Anthem 50v or D2 processor


----------

